# Scenic Forest of Bowland forum ride



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2011)

Hi all.

I'm still feeling miffed at being too poorly to ride yesterday's fantastic _Spring Into The Dales _event so I'm cheering myself up by finalising the route of a forum ride I've been talking about doing for some time now.

I did a couple of similar rides back in 2008 and a few of you turned out for those. This time, I've added an extra climb - Jubilee Tower, as suggested by tubbycyclist.

The original plan was to have a cafe stop at Dunsop Bridge but I was surprised to find that it would have been 80 kms (50 miles) into a hilly route and I think that is too late so I've changed the route slightly to call in at the cafe in Scorton at the halfway point instead. 

If we feel like it (and get there before closing time), we can have a second stop at Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington.

Start 10:00, Sunday 15th May 2011 from Spring Wood picnic centre car park, Whalley.

The route is 112 km in length (70 miles). It has 6 significant climbs with about 1,750 m of climbing (5,750 ft), some very steep. So, it is not for those who don't like hills or who are unsure of their fitness.

We will be riding slowly and enjoying the scenery so don't worry if you aren't quick - I'm not either! Nobody will be left behind, so if you have the stamina to tackle this route then you are welcome to join us. 

There are some steep and potentially high-speed descents. Sheep wander about on those roads. Some roads may be rutted, gravel-strewn or pot-holed so keep your eyes open and don't go crazy on them!

Route map on Bikely.

And here's the route profile with some notable points marked on it ...







That's yer lot. Would anybody care to join me on this lovely route?

Riders


ColinJ
potsy
dan_bo
bromptonfb
tubbycyclist
skudupnorth
Steve H
Alun
Ajay + a mate
Pennine-Paul (he should have a multi-geared bike by then!)
colly
Maybes


PaulB (if he decides to miss the footy)
zacklaws (unlikely, but possible)
Garz (waiting for spousal approval)
Globalti (thinking about it)
italiafirenze


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2011)

Route downloaded, I'm in 

I like the look of the flat section after the cafe stop


----------



## dan_bo (18 Apr 2011)

Aye!


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2011)

I like that route and know it well. We've got Spurs at home that day but I might give up that particular pleasure. I'll let you know.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Apr 2011)

i'm in. need to get some miles in so potsy doesn't overtake me on mycycling logs.


----------



## andy1 (18 Apr 2011)

Hi Colin,
I would have liked to join you on this,but im afraid the Whalley start rules me out.
I just am not fit enough to ride the extra bits as well and transport availability is unlikely!


----------



## tubbycyclist (18 Apr 2011)

andy1 said:


> Hi Colin,
> I would have liked to join you on this,but im afraid the Whalley start rules me out.
> I just am not fit enough to ride the extra bits as well and transport availability is unlikely!



I am already Colin's chauffeur from Hebden Bridge, if you can get yourself down the valley I could certainly give you a lift from there (. .and back to HB too).


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2011)

Now you all know i like a challenge ........


----------



## andy1 (18 Apr 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> I am already Colin's chauffeur from Hebden Bridge, if you can get yourself down the valley I could certainly give you a lift from there (. .and back to HB too).



Thats very kind of you, thank you! if i cannot sort anything out myself i will get back to you,cheers!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2011)

andy1 said:


> Hi Colin,
> I would have liked to join you on this,but im afraid the Whalley start rules me out.
> I just am not fit enough to ride the extra bits as well and transport availability is unlikely!


The first time I did the Bowland loop (minus Jubilee Tower) I also rode to and from Whalley which is why I didn't add the extra climb in - I was already doing 100 miles and didn't fancy an extra 7 miles plus that tough climb.

I'm not fit enough to do that currently, but fortunately Kevin (tc) has been kind enough to give me lifts to the Whalley starts. I hope I'll be fit enough to do the extra 40-odd miles as well by mid-summer.

Ah, I see that tc has offered you a lift too while I was writing this post! You'd have an easy ride over here and back down the valley at the end of the day. You'd just have that final nasty climb home to cope with but you could always walk up that if you had to!


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm in. need to get some miles in so potsy doesn't overtake me on mycycling logs.



You'd better start turning up for rides then 
Luckily for you I'm off work this week and cycling is none existent.



skudupnorth said:


> Now you all know i like a challenge ........



Bringing the fixie then?


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2011)

Fixie.....hmmmmmm !


----------



## Pennine-Paul (18 Apr 2011)

I'm in if I've finished building the geared bike,not even gonna think about 

doing that on a fixie


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2011)

Better get my flexi wheels re-trued on the geared beastie !


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2011)

1,750 m of climbing? Pah!! Not worth getting out of bed for after SITD 

Are we getting out again before this one? Maybe another Waddington ride? May 1st?


----------



## Steve H (19 Apr 2011)

Count me in!

I'll just need to check in with my social secretary (the missus) to ensure we are free, but pretty certain we are. Route looks good, although that last spike of a hill looks painful.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Are we getting out again before this one?



I would be up for a ride to the coast sometime over the bank holiday


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2011)

I'm down for two 100 mile sportives on consecutive days the weekend before so I do not think I can afford to travel across to Whalley, checked the distance last night and it may be two much, plus I may find that I am working with it being my flexi week at work but I won't know that till a fortnights time after my holidays when I go back.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (19 Apr 2011)

i'd recommend going to the barn in scorton. the priory is turning very cyclist unwelcome. several of our club have been turned away and not allowed into the main cafe. it seems cyclists are only allowed into the small bar area and once that gets full you've no chance.

i'm away that weekend or i'd be out for sure, probably on fixed !


----------



## Globalti (19 Apr 2011)

BE VERY CAREFUL at the cafe in Scorton, it has a bad reputation for bike theft. It's a big, popular place with lots of coming and going and visitors from all around the area. If you go inside you are out of sight of your bike. For this reason the owners have provided several cable locks for cyclists to use. Best to sit at an outside table.

I might be up for that ride; it's my stamping ground. I see you're going up Waddington Fell, a classic climb! Worse still, you're going up Quernmore Hill on the Lancaster to Clitheroe road, a real barsteward of a climb!

Edit: It's The Priory that has the theft problem but I would add the same caveat for both the cafes in Scorton.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2011)

I got my pass out for this one ! I'll also bring my monster cable lock


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm in if I've finished building the geared bike,not even gonna think about
> 
> doing that on a fixie


A sensible decision! I'll add you to the 'maybes'.



potsy said:


> 1,750 m of climbing? Pah!! Not worth getting out of bed for after SITD
> 
> Are we getting out again before this one? Maybe another Waddington ride? May 1st?


It's funny how 'tough' seems easy compared to 'very tough' isn't it!

Assuming that I'm well enough, that would be fine by me! I'm peeved that we have this spell of really nice weather and I can't take advantage of it!



Steve H said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I'll just need to check in with my social secretary (the missus) to ensure we are free, but pretty certain we are. Route looks good, although that last spike of a hill looks painful.


I'll add you to the 'maybes' until you can confirm it.

Yes, Waddington Fell from that side is pretty tough! But at least we have a fabulous descent and then an easy ride back to Whalley after that. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't get to Waddington in time for the cafe. The last time I did a forum ride over the 'Trough' we got there 15 minutes before closing time but they kept the cafe open for us until we had finished our food and drink. This time we have got a cafe stop before we get to Waddington plus an extra tough hill and 7 miles distance to do.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> I'm down for two 100 mile sportives on consecutive days the weekend before so I do not think I can afford to travel across to Whalley, checked the distance last night and it may be two much, plus I may find that I am working with it being my flexi week at work but I won't know that till a fortnights time after my holidays when I go back.


It would be good to see you again if you _can_ manage it!



piedwagtail91 said:


> i'd recommend going to the barn in scorton. the priory is turning very cyclist unwelcome. several of our club have been turned away and not allowed into the main cafe. it seems cyclists are only allowed into the small bar area and once that gets full you've no chance.
> 
> i'm away that weekend or i'd be out for sure, probably on fixed !


Oh - that's rich for an enterprise which includes a cycle shop!



The Priory Inn said:


> The famous 'Priory Hotpot' is perfect after a day’s cycling through the Forest of Bowland. Walkers and cyclists are made to feel particularly welcome at the Priory Inn.
> 
> You’ll find somewhere to store your bike and dry your clothes, and whatever the weather you’ll always get a warm welcome.



It sounds as though they should rewrite _that_ then!



Globalti said:


> BE VERY CAREFUL at the cafe in Scorton, it has a bad reputation for bike theft. It's a big, popular place with lots of coming and going and visitors from all around the area. If you go inside you are out of sight of your bike. For this reason the owners have provided several cable locks for cyclists to use. Best to sit at an outside table.
> 
> I might be up for that ride; it's my stamping ground. I see you're going up Waddington Fell, a classic climb! Worse still, you're going up Quernmore Hill on the Lancaster to Clitheroe road, a real barsteward of a climb!
> 
> Edit: It's The Priory that has the theft problem but I would add the same caveat for both the cafes in Scorton.


To be honest - I'm worried about my bike at most cyclists' cafes for the same reason. I've heard of thefts at Waddington, Chipping and Gargrave too!

Apparently some thieves are getting quite sophisticated. A thief wanders up wearing cycling kit so he doesn't look out of place, jumps on a bike and rides it round the corner to a mate lurking in a big van with the engine running ready for a quick getaway. They might be repeated several times if nobody spots what they are doing. 

That's why I like the cafe at Coldwell. You can sit outside with your bikes in good weather. In bad weather, you are looking at them through the window and they are in a separate walled area.


----------



## Garz (19 Apr 2011)

Oooh I'm interested, shall see if this clashes with anything but more than likely in the same category as Steve.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (19 Apr 2011)

'the scorton welcome' those were our thoughts. we ( about 15 of us who've been going in for many years)last went in four weeks ago, before boycotting the priory for the barn, whilst we were sat down eating , the owner came along and demanded that the windows be opened to 'let the smell out'. 

we opened them but it was a cold day and very draughty with them open so we closed them.

the owner came back and told us that he wanted them open.
i'd already put my top back on to try to keep warm so i told him that i wasn't prepared to sit in a freezing cold draught, he repeated that he wanted them open to let the smell out.

a clubmate suggested moving the table to the centre of the room, he refused and as he couldn't get to the window he stood glaring at us for a couple of minutes making us feel very uncomfortable before he went away.

how on earth he expects to sell bikes when he treats potential customers like this is beyond me.

a few of our group have been going in that cafe for about 40 years and have never known such an unpleasant atmosphere.

it's NOT the cafe it used to be.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> Oooh I'm interested, shall see if this clashes with anything but more than likely in the same category as Steve.


Okay, you are an official 'maybe'!



piedwagtail91 said:


> [The cafe owner] stood glaring at us for a couple of minutes making us feel very uncomfortable before he went away.
> 
> how on earth he expects to sell bikes when he treats potential customers like this is beyond me.
> 
> ...


Charming! Is it under new ownership by any chance?


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Assuming that I'm well enough, that would be fine by me! I'm peeved that we have this spell of really nice weather and I can't take advantage of it!



Good stuff, I'm sure we could get a few more even at short notice, just let me know nearer the time.



Garz said:


> Oooh I'm interested, shall see if this clashes with anything but more than likely in the same category as Steve.



Was going to ask on the SITD thread when we were going to see you again, let's hope you get the go ahead from the boss then. 



piedwagtail91 said:


> 'the scorton welcome' those were our thoughts. we ( about 15 of us who've been going in for many years)last went in four weeks ago, before boycotting the priory for the barn, whilst we were sat down eating , the owner came along and demanded that the windows be opened to 'let the smell out'.
> 
> we opened them but it was a cold day and very draughty with them open so we closed them.
> 
> ...



Maybe this is the sort of local knowledge to take heed of and go somewhere else? 
Not the sort of atmosphere we really want is it? Much rather somewhere else where we can eat outside or keep a good eye on the bikes from inside.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Maybe this is the sort of local knowledge to take heed of and go somewhere else?
> Not the sort of atmosphere we really want is it? Much rather somewhere else where we can eat outside or keep a good eye on the bikes from inside.


_Oh do try and keep up potsy!_ That's why we are going to check out _The Barn_ instead, just across the road.  

I've just been looking at their website and I'm going to email them nearer the day to check that _they_ would be happy to receive about a dozen sweaty cyclists at around 2 pm on a Sunday!

They have a rather expensive carvery (by my impecunious standards!) but there is also a coffee shop which is what I would prefer to go in. There's no reason why we couldn't split into two lunch groups if some want a big meaty treat (_Oo, er, missus!_ ) while others just fancy coffee, sandwich and cake.


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> They have a rather expensive carvery (by my impecunious standards!) but there is also a coffee shop which is what I would prefer to go in. There's no reason why we couldn't split into two lunch groups if some want a big meaty treat (_Oo, er, missus!_ ) while others just fancy coffee, sandwich and cake.



Aye , that looks a bit posh, don't forget Dan-bo is coming 

The coffee shop would do me, coffee and cake with a sandwich. I'm sure Steve will find us a chipshop if we get hungry later


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Aye , that looks a bit posh, *don't forget Dan-bo is coming*
> 
> The coffee shop would do me, coffee and cake with a sandwich. I'm sure Steve will find us a chipshop if we get hungry later



i'll wear me spandex cravat especially for you Potts.


----------



## Steve H (19 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'll add you to the 'maybes' until you can confirm it.




Spouse permission granted. Promote me from 'maybe' to 'defo'.




potsy said:


> The coffee shop would do me, coffee and cake with a sandwich. I'm sure Steve will find us a chipshop if we get hungry later



Oooo - chips.


----------



## italiafirenze (19 Apr 2011)

Put me down for a maybe.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Spouse permission granted. Promote me from 'maybe' to 'defo'.





italiafirenze said:


> Put me down for a maybe.


Both done.





If you look at the top of the profile of Beacon Fell, you can see a little spike on it. That is because I'd like us to nip up to the viewpoint at the summit. I've been up the Fell several times, but have never ridden up that last little bit. (That's because there is a narrow one-way road round the edge of the Fell and the summit is a detour off that. I think it should be worth it unless we have murky conditions. Apparently the views over the Forest of Bowland and Morecambe Bay are fantastic on a clear day, and you can even see the Isle of Man in the distance.


----------



## italiafirenze (20 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If you look at the top of the profile of Beacon Fell, you can see a little spike on it. That is because I'd like us to nip up to the viewpoint at the summit. I've been up the Fell several times, but have never ridden up that last little bit. (That's because there is a narrow one-way road round the edge of the Fell and the summit is a detour off that. I think it should be worth it unless we have murky conditions. Apparently the views over the Forest of Bowland and Morecambe Bay are fantastic on a clear day, and you can even see the Isle of Man in the distance.




Can you ride up the last part? I've walked up it but it's all a muddy path, though I've seen small kids with mountain bikes head off that way. 

I'd probably only make it as far as scorton or maybe the trough if I can make it.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Spouse permission granted. Promote me from 'maybe' to 'defo'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had my chip quota on Sunday,but there is always room for another portion !


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> Can you ride up the last part? I've walked up it but it's all a muddy path, though I've seen small kids with mountain bikes head off that way.


Ah ... I've just checked. A packed mud path goes up to within a fairly short distance of the summit and cycles can use it. 

It sounds okay in dry conditions but not very desirable in the wet so my vote would be to take a look if we have weather like we have at the moment and not to bother if we are unlucky.

Let's see what the consensus is when we get there.


----------



## italiafirenze (20 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah ... I've just checked. A packed mud path goes up to within a fairly short distance of the summit and cycles can use it.
> 
> It sounds okay in dry conditions but not very desirable in the wet so my vote would be to take a look if we have weather like we have at the moment and not to bother if we are unlucky.
> 
> Let's see what the consensus is when we get there.



I suppose anyone not fancying it can wait at the cafe and have one of their nice coffees anyway.


----------



## Alun (20 Apr 2011)

Count me in Colin. I have now recovered from the SITD!


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2011)

Alun said:


> Count me in Colin. I have now recovered from the SITD!



3 days to recover? I could have ridden it again the day after


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

Alun said:


> Count me in Colin. I have now recovered from the SITD!


Good man!

I'm still coughing and looking out of my window and sulking! (During the day, that is. The best spell of weather we've had for many months; I'm going stir-crazy )


----------



## Garz (21 Apr 2011)

I dont believe it... men from Hebdon Bridge do not sulk as looking out of the window there's too many inclines to see far enough!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> I dont believe it... men from Hebdon Bridge do not sulk as looking out of the window there's too many inclines to see far enough!


I'm staring at a wall of trees ... 

At least they are in leaf at this time of year. The hillside is a wall of mud in the winter!


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm in. need to get some miles in so potsy doesn't overtake me on mycycling logs.



potsy 1700.79 mi at 13.10 mi/h bromptonfb 1685.78 mi at 12.42 mi/h


----------



## Ajay (27 Apr 2011)

Yep, put me down for this one. I'll probably bring a buddy along as well!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2011)

Ajay said:


> Yep, put me down for this one. I'll probably bring a buddy along as well!


Done!


----------



## colly (3 May 2011)

Looks like I will be ok for this one .


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2011)

colly said:


> Looks like I will be ok for this one .


Excellent! I wonder if Calum and Bokonon would be up for it too? 

Actually, Calum is probably swotting like mad for his looming finals, as well as frantically finishing off his dissertation. The time has gone quickly hasn't it! Sure doesn't seem like two and a half years since the 3 of you came over for your first forum ride here when Calum was a fresh-faced first year student ...


----------



## Calum (4 May 2011)

Hi folks! 

Just got back from effin library! Dissertation's finished and due to be handed in on friday! My last exam in on friday the 13th (_yikes!_) so there's a chance i'll be about for this one, especially if Colly's around to give me a lift from Leeds. Thing is, there's also a chance i'll be extrodinarily hungover, making a hilly 70 miler a bit of a stretch! However, if it looks like all the drinking (and smoking  ) is done on friday, rather than saturday, i'll be there.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2011)

Calum said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Just got back from effin library! Dissertation's finished and due to be handed in on friday! My last exam in on friday the 13th (_yikes!_) so there's a chance i'll be about for this one, especially if Colly's around to give me a lift from Leeds. Thing is, there's also a chance i'll be extrodinarily hungover, making a hilly 70 miler a bit of a stretch! However, if it looks like all the drinking (and smoking  ) is done on friday, rather than saturday, i'll be there.


Well you won't make it without a lift because we are starting from Whalley again! I'm sure that colly will oblige. Will - are you free?

BTW - congratulations on getting your dissertation finished and good luck with that last exam.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2011)

I hope this spell of unsettled weather blows over before next Sunday! I'm not sure how welcome a large group of soggy cyclists would be at _The Barn_ in Scorton ...

I got a pm from _andy1_ today - he has to work next Sunday so he is out.


----------



## Steve H (8 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I hope this spell of unsettled weather blows over before next Sunday! I'm not sure how welcome a large group of soggy cyclists would be at _The Barn_ in Scorton ...



Here, here. 70 hilly miles in the rain could be very tough!

We want more sunshine!


----------



## Ajay (8 May 2011)

The Trough is like the Lost World - it has a microclimate all of its own!
Don't worry about the forecast, just come prepared for anything


----------



## Ajay (11 May 2011)

Errr, it's gone very quiet on this thread.
Perhaps you're all out training for a pop at the Jubilee Tower Hill Climb record - 7m13s.
(I nearly beat that once, but I was in the car)


----------



## italiafirenze (11 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> Errr, it's gone very quiet on this thread.
> Perhaps you're all out training for a pop at the Jubilee Tower Hill Climb record - 7m13s.
> (I nearly beat that once, but I was in the car)



Is that from the crossroads to the tower?

If so I've done it four times, twice slowly, and twice at a decent pace. Nothing like that record though!

http://app.strava.com/segments/623057


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> Errr, it's gone very quiet on this thread.
> Perhaps you're all out training for a pop at the Jubilee Tower Hill Climb record - 7m13s.
> (I nearly beat that once, but I was in the car)


I think we're all keeping our fingers crossed for good weather!

It's all so changeable at the moment that it is impossible to tell what will happen this many days ahead, but let's hope for the best. It does look likely to be windy, and that should help us on the way back.

A group of younger riders teased me about my triple on the _Pendle Pedal_ sportive just after we turned onto the climb to the tower from the crossroads at Quernmore. 

_"So, you need a triple, grandpa?"_

I overtook them halfway up the climb after they got off and started walking! I rubbed it in by riding one-handed and taking a long, casual drink from my bottle as I passed them ...

_"I reckon you need triples, lads!" _


----------



## OldnSlow (11 May 2011)

Was thinking of joining you all for another "local" ride - but I've got a better offer!!! - Wink, Wink

Hope the weather stays good for you - hoping the weather won't matter for where I'm hoping to be


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2011)

OldnSlow said:


> Was thinking of joining you all for another "local" ride - but I've got a better offer!!! - Wink, Wink
> Hope the weather stays good for you - hoping the weather won't matter for where I'm hoping to be


Ah, the infamous_ OldnSlow Hand ... _  

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVOt2LK2Gg&feature=fvwrel[/media]


----------



## potsy (11 May 2011)

I'm a 'doubtful' for this now, things have gotten a bit hectic at work and am currently on all sorts of silly hours.
10 hour nights this week and most probably working weekend too.


----------



## Ajay (11 May 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> Is that from the crossroads to the tower?
> 
> If so I've done it four times, twice slowly, and twice at a decent pace. Nothing like that record though!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/623057


Yeh it's from the crossroads to a line in the road by the tower, it's 1.75miles though so not the profile on your link.
Anyway, you're a young skinny racer, not a fat "veteran" like me, so you've gotta go up there sub 10 ;-)


----------



## Steve H (12 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I'm a 'doubtful' for this now, things have gotten a bit hectic at work and am currently on all sorts of silly hours.
> 10 hour nights this week and most probably working weekend too.



Working all those hours will be taking a strain on you Potsy. You need some fresh air and exercise! You might need to pull a sicky to achieve this!!


----------



## skudupnorth (12 May 2011)

I'm out of this ride now ! Bloody kids party has carved my weekend up,not a happy bunny


----------



## italiafirenze (12 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> Yeh it's from the crossroads to a line in the road by the tower, it's 1.75miles though so not the profile on your link.
> Anyway, you're a young skinny racer, not a fat "veteran" like me, so you've gotta go up there sub 10 ;-)




Ok, so I'm glad you made me look at that, i realised the segment didn't finish at the tower, I think it was the cattlegrid.

I've re-done it and now my record stands at 16:21, though I'm glad to see I did it faster each time. 

I did think I was faster last time than the time before, but now I know for sure. Glad you sorted that for me. Though it did bump it from cat 4 to cat 3.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

potsy said:


> I'm a 'doubtful' for this now, things have gotten a bit hectic at work and am currently on all sorts of silly hours.
> 10 hour nights this week and most probably working weekend too.


Aaargh!



skudupnorth said:


> I'm out of this ride now ! Bloody kids party has carved my weekend up,not a happy bunny


Oh dear - sorry about that!

Well, I hope that those two are the last of the DNSs! 

I might arrange something for the following weekend lads. I'm booked up for 3 weekends after that so if it isn't the 21st or 22nd of May, my next forum ride would be 18th or 19th of June.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 May 2011)

Really gutted about this Colin,was looking forward to explore another part of the world and of course great company.Have a good ride,i'm away next weekend...piggin sister in laws wedding so i cannot get out of that either !


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Really gutted about this Colin,was looking forward to explore another part of the world and of course great company.Have a good ride,i'm away next weekend...piggin sister in laws wedding so i cannot get out of that either !


Well get mid-June booked now while you still can!


----------



## skudupnorth (12 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well get mid-June booked now while you still can!


Not the 19th........Cotswold Classic Audax


----------



## potsy (12 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Working all those hours will be taking a strain on you Potsy. You need some fresh air and exercise! You might need to pull a sicky to achieve this!!



Hey Steve, I've done 3 nights up to now, cycled in each time and they have really taken it out of me, the cycle home at 6am when all I want to do is sleep is tough.
The thought of 70 hilly miles fills me with dread right now, maybe the next ride will be pleasantly flat


----------



## colly (12 May 2011)

potsy said:


> maybe the next ride will be pleasantly flat






Not if it is one of Colin's.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 May 2011)

colly said:


> Not if it is one of Colin's.



+ 1 NOT A CHANCE !!!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 May 2011)

Well my geared bike i was building is finally finished,

feels very strange after riding nothing but fixed for 3 years 

I'm still up for Sunday,no more pedalling like a jack russel down the hills


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

colly said:


> Not if it is one of Colin's.





skudupnorth said:


> + 1 NOT A CHANCE !!!


I regretted not being able to do tubbycyclist's flattish Cheshire/Shropshire 200 recently due to illness and quite fancy arranging another one, maybe for that mid-June weekend! 

Quite a few people said that they would be interested providing it was a weekend ride this time.

It would be good to do a longer, easier ride for a change rather than a shorter, harder one. I like the idea of aiming for a 10 hour 200 ride including stops. That would mean maintaining a nice steady pace, but no heroics would be required. (If we couldn't quite manage that time, no problem - it'd just be a target.)

I'll have to check if tc is up for it. (I'd need to get a lift from him to the start somewhere in Cheshire.)

I'm thinking maybe this 200?


----------



## potsy (12 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I regretted not being able to do tubbycyclist's flattish Cheshire/Shropshire 200 recently due to illness and quite fancy arranging another one, maybe for that mid-June weekend!



Quoting quickly before he changes his mind and puts a few more hills in


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Quoting quickly before he changes his mind and puts a few more hills in


I'm not sure if I meant 10 hours or 11 hours! 


I have done very hilly 200s in 10 hours when fit, so a flattish one should be quite doable. But ... I'm nowhere near so fit now and we do like our leisurely stops. Perhaps 11 hour pace would be more relaxing? We could always speed up if we felt frisky on the day!

I checked with Kevin - he will have to consult his family and diary about dates, so let's leave it until after the Bowland ride before deciding on when to do it.

The forecast is still showing Sunday as a cool, windy day with sunny intervals. Let's hope that we don't get worse than that!

I'll do a roll call on Saturday evening so I have a clear idea of who to expect at Spring Wood.


----------



## Steve H (12 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if I meant 10 hours or 11 hours!
> 
> 
> I have done very hilly 200s in 10 hours when fit, so a flattish one should be quite doable. But ... I'm nowhere near so fit now and we do like our leisurely stops. Perhaps 11 hour pace would be more relaxing? We could always speed up if we felt frisky on the day!
> ...




I could well be up for this one! Colin - if Kevin can't make it and I can, then I'll happily offer you a lift from Hebden to the start line.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Not the 19th........Cotswold Classic Audax


Well, perhaps the 26th then, but that might clash with something else. Let's thrash it out after this ride is over. I'll start a new thread next week.



Pennine-Paul said:


> Well my geared bike i was building is finally finished,
> 
> feels very strange after riding nothing but fixed for 3 years
> 
> I'm still up for Sunday,no more pedalling like a jack russel down the hills


But we do expect you to pedal like one up the hills!



Steve H said:


> I could well be up for this one! Colin - if Kevin can't make it and I can, then I'll happily offer you a lift from Hebden to the start line.


Thanks for the offer Steve, but Kevin has confirmed that he will be okay for Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well, perhaps the 26th then, but that might clash with something else. Let's thrash it out after this ride is over. I'll start a new thread next week.


Actually, that date clashes with the Tan Hill 200 from Padiham, but with 4,000 m of climbing, I don't think I'll be riding that _this_ summer!  

The 26th also clashes with the York Cycle Show. Aargh!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 May 2011)

Cheers for trying Colin ! We will do this ride at some point this year.
I've got the Audax bug now...should never have joined CC !!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 May 2011)

hopefully i'll be making a guest appearance at the start, can't join for full ride unfortunately. i'll be on my brand spanking new, self built, on-one pompono 2, FIXIE!!! complete with brooks flyer and carradice camper saddlebag and cape roll.

how old skool am i?









shaun


----------



## dan_bo (13 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> *hopefully i'll be making a guest appearance at the start, can't join for full ride unfortunately*. i'll be on my brand spanking new, self built, on-one pompono 2, FIXIE!!! complete with brooks flyer and carradice camper saddlebag and cape roll.
> 
> how old skool am i?
> 
> ...



What's that mark on your fod Shaun?


----------



## potsy (13 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> hopefully i'll be making a guest appearance at the start, can't join for full ride unfortunately. i'll be on my brand spanking new, self built, on-one pompono 2, FIXIE!!! complete with brooks flyer and carradice camper saddlebag and cape roll.
> 
> how old skool am i?
> 
> ...



Self built? Best you're not doing the full ride then 

Any pics?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 May 2011)

dan_bo said:


> What's that mark on your fod Shaun?



eh?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Self built? Best you're not doing the full ride then


















........


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2011)

dan_bo said:


> What's that mark on your fod Shaun?





bromptonfb said:


> eh?


Yeah, I'm still trying to work that one out - it's probably an old Manchester expression!


----------



## potsy (13 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah, I'm still trying to work that one out - it's probably an old Manchester expression!



Well if it is I've not heard it before, there again I'm a Stopfordian 
It's probably some form of 'text speak' you know what these bloody kids are like


----------



## Ajay (13 May 2011)

"Stopfordian", cool, I've learnt a new word today. (don't know why I didn't know it though!)


----------



## Steve H (14 May 2011)

Ok - so the weather's looking not quite as bad as we'd feared, but not quite as nice as we'd hoped. 10 - 12 degrees, fair bit of wind coming in from the west and a bit of rain in places, but shouldn't be too much rain all in all. Think I'm going to wear longs and bring a waterproof.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 May 2011)

depending on what time i finish, i may see you guys in morning. if i don't, have a good one.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (14 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> hopefully i'll be making a guest appearance at the start, can't join for full ride unfortunately. i'll be on my brand spanking new, self built, on-one pompono 2, FIXIE!!! complete with brooks flyer and carradice camper saddlebag and cape roll.
> 
> how old skool am i?
> 
> ...



I'm old skool to with my high tech downtube shifters and my 32 year old suntour derailleur


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 May 2011)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm old skool to with my high tech downtube shifters and my 32 year old suntour derailleur




proper old skool......not like me, i'm a fakenger...lol


----------



## potsy (14 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> "Stopfordian", cool, I've learnt a new word today. (*don't know why I didn't know it though*!)



'cos you is a northerner innit 

Anyway- I'm out of this for definite now, not felt great all week tbh, combination of working long night shifts and getting a bit of a cold.
My usual exemplary level of fitness is lacking somewhat so probably not a good idea to be punishing myself on some tough hills.

See you all on the next one and make sure Colin takes plenty of pictures, I want to see an over the shoulder shot too, just to prove you got to the front at least once


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2011)

Steve - I might have to take you up on your offer of a lift! Kevin is not sure that he will be able to make it but will not know until the morning. 

I'm not currently fit enough to want to ride to Whalley as well as doing the Bowland ride itself and I can't get a train early enough to get me there in time. I could catch a train to Accrington, scheduled to arrive at 09:59 and I reckon it would take about 25 minutes to get to Whalley from there.

If Kevin can't make it, would you mind calling in at the usual car park in Hebden Bridge and picking me up? I thought I had your phone number but it seems I don't. If you check your PMs, you'll see I have sent you my number. Could you PM me yours? Thanks.

So - if Kevin or Steve give me a lift, I should get to the Spring Wood car park at about 09:45. If I have to come over by train, I'll be at least 25-30 minutes late.

Sorry you can't make it potsy. It'll be interesting to see you on gears Paul, and you on fixed Shaun (if you can make it to say hello).


----------



## Pennine-Paul (14 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It'll be interesting to see you on gears Paul, and you on fixed Shaun (if you can make it to say hello).



I'm still getting used to riding a geared bike again only been on a brief trip
as far as the local supermarket on it,it may be subject to some fettling as we 
go along!!


----------



## Steve H (14 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Steve - I might have to take you up on your offer of a lift! Kevin is not sure that he will be able to make it but will not know until the morning.
> 
> I'm not currently fit enough to want to ride to Whalley as well as doing the Bowland ride itself and I can't get a train early enough to get me there in time. I could catch a train to Accrington, scheduled to arrive at 09:59 and I reckon it would take about 25 minutes to get to Whalley from there.
> 
> ...



PM'd you Colin - yes I can give you a lift


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2011)

My phone really annoys me! People text me for the first time and I can see their number but I have to write it down and then manually enter it in the phonebook. How did the missing feature 'add to phonebook' not get noticed by anyone when they programmed the phone? It works on voice calls, but the menu entry is missing for texts.

Anyway - panic over folks - courtesy of Kevin or Steve, I should be there as planned at about 09:45.

I think this is the current list of riders but 1 or 2 of you have gone quiet so some of the maybes might turn up, and some of those on this list might not!



ColinJ

dan_bo
bromptonfb (might come along to say hi)
tubbycyclist (only 50-50)
Steve H
Alun
Ajay + a mate
Pennine-Paul
colly
italiafirenze
*Don't forget to bring locks for the cafe stop!*


----------



## colly (14 May 2011)

Well I will be along but I'm not sure about Calum. I'll text him now to see if he is up for a lift. 
Just got a reply and it seems he is rat arsed already and won't be along tomorrow.

Still deciding what is the best route from Leeds to Whalley.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2011)

colly said:


> Well I will be along but I'm not sure about Calum. I'll text him now to see if he is up for a lift.
> Just got a reply and it seems he is rat arsed already and won't be along tomorrow.



Now there's a surprise - _"Student gets pissed after finals shock!" _




colly said:


> Still deciding what is the best route from Leeds to Whalley.


Ilkley, Skipton, A59 or Hebden Bridge, A646, A671?


----------



## colly (14 May 2011)

Yes it looks like it's Leeds HB Tod and then Whalley. See you tomorrow


----------



## Ajay (15 May 2011)

potsy said:


> 'cos you is a northerner innit


Yep, I'm a Sandgrown'un


----------



## Ajay (15 May 2011)

Oh dear, something's telling me I might regret that last White Russian in the morning


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> Oh dear, something's telling me I might regret that last White Russian in the morning


And I own up to knocking back a few beers watching the Giro coverage after midnight. 


I'm now trying to upload the route to my GPS and I have a comms failure! I don't want to leave it until the morning, but it's getting pretty late now. Technology - aargh!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2011)

hi guys,

got let off early and it's too cold to hang around for 5 hours. i'm off home. tbh, i'm knackered as well, fixie riding is fun but it don't half tek it owt yer legs. feels like i've been squatting weights.

have a good one.

shaun


----------



## trio25 (15 May 2011)

have a great ride folks, hope the wind has died down compared to yesterday.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 May 2011)

trio25 said:


> have a great ride folks, hope the wind has died down compared to yesterday.



Still blowing a gale up here in Shaw 

But the sun has just decided to come out


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2011)

I'd somehow lost the drivers for the USB-serial lead that I use to connect to the GPS and had to do a System Restore in the middle of the night to get it working. The route file eventually got transferred to the GPS at 03:00 so I've only had 4 hours sleep.



bromptonfb said:


> hi guys,
> 
> got let off early and it's too cold to hang around for 5 hours. i'm off home. tbh, i'm knackered as well, fixie riding is fun but it don't half tek it owt yer legs. feels like i've been squatting weights.
> 
> ...


See you next time then Shaun.



trio25 said:


> have a great ride folks, hope the wind has died down compared to yesterday.


The leaves trees on the hill opposite my house are blowing all over the place so I think not!

Congratulations on your 12 hour MTB ride by the way - I'm glad to see that you are on the mend after your nasty tonsils operation. (Funny that a 12 hour MTB event is you back to only _half_ fitness! )

Oops - incoming message from tubbycyclist - he's out! Sorry to hear that Kevin - I hope it's nothing serious. Hopefully, we will see you on the next ride.

Ha ha - I just sent Steve H a text message to ask for a lift and he was still in bed! I've been up for an hour and a quarter already.


----------



## Ajay (15 May 2011)

It's going to be a character building ride today!


----------



## Garz (15 May 2011)

Been witnessing lots of rain today over by Bolton, hope you guys had better luck. Awaiting the detailed write-up though.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2011)

Garz said:


> Been witnessing lots of rain today over by Bolton, hope you guys had better luck. Awaiting the detailed write-up though.



Still waiting. Must be a long ride, or Colin has got them all lost


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2011)

potsy said:


> or Colin has got them all lost



Why did you lend him your gps


----------



## Steve H (15 May 2011)

What a day! The sun did peek through early doors as we were driving up to the start line, but it was never seen again. Wet, wet and more wet was the theme for the day. It felt fine though until the cafe stop, when it began to feel pretty cold as we were all soaked through to the skin.

My previous attempts at driving the lead out train on the cafe stop was put to shame by Ajay and his mate Pete. They both had a three course meal, which put my baked potato and beans well into the shadows.

We decided to take a shorter route back as time was pressing on, by missing out a couple of the tougher climbs. The Tough of Bowland was pretty impressive even though it was still pretty wet, and there is a gorgeous fast descent once the initial climbing is out of the way.

All in, we clocked about 60 miles so still a pretty good day. Don't think we'll be sharing the average speed today though.

The route should be pretty stunning on a nicer day though. Definitely a route for repeating when a better forecast is expected.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 May 2011)

Rain or no rain i wish i was out with you all today instead at some Wacky warehouse jobbie !!! Hope you had a good ride along with the cafe stop and cake !


----------



## Ajay (15 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> My previous attempts at driving the lead out train on the cafe stop was put to shame by Ajay and his mate Pete. They both had a three course meal, which put my baked potato and beans well into the shadows.


Hey, I only had soup and a slice of cake, don't get me confused with old Peter-Five-Bellies
Great to see you all, chuffed I made the effort despite the weather, I need to get in as many "quality" miles as poss!
Could have done without catching pneumonia though


----------



## eddie coffin (15 May 2011)

Did most of that ride yesterday in 30mph winds. However much you did today "tu salute!!"


----------



## potsy (15 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> My previous attempts at driving the lead out train on the cafe stop was put to shame by Ajay and his mate Pete. They both had a three course meal, which put my baked potato and beans well into the shadows.



Steve you should be ashamed of yourself, letting the side down like that 

Well done all on a tough sounding day.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2011)

You never thought you'd hear it from me, but having gone to bed at 03:00, got up at 07:00 and ridden 101.5 km (63 miles) in chilly, wet and windy conditions I decided that I didn't want any beer this evening and I'm now having an early night!  

Some kind of ride report will appear tomorrow ...


----------



## Steve H (16 May 2011)

Ajay said:


> Hey, I only had soup and a slice of cake, don't get me confused with old Peter-Five-Bellies



Apologies Ajay! Must have been the hyperthermia that got me confused


----------



## Garz (16 May 2011)

* Awaits for some kind of ride report *


----------



## Ajay (16 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Apologies Ajay! Must have been the hyperthermia that got me confused


Yes, it was very sensible of us to sit outside that lovely warm cafe so we could keep an eye on the bikes, what with all those shifty looking pensioners hanging around ;-)


----------



## colly (16 May 2011)

Morning all.

Wasn't that fun ? In spite of the wind and rain I think we all enjoyed the day with tentative plans for similar ride when the 'scenic' bit of the title might have some meaning. Definately one not to miss.
The only thing to spoil the day for me was a long crap drive to and from the start.

Nice to meet up with a couple of new faces from here too. Pennine-Paul and Ajay, and Ajay's mate Pete. Hope you are feeling better today Paul. 

Boy do my legs ache this morning. What is it with cold and wet rides that make 60 miles feel like 160 the day after?


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2011)

The 'scenic' aspect of the ride didn't really have much meaning yesterday did it? We knew there was scenery out there, we just couldn't see it! Well, okay, we did occasionally get the odd glimpse of towering hills before they vanished back into the swirling mist, but that was about it as far as enjoying the views went. 

If you enjoy discussing when _exactly_ drizzle becomes showers, and showers become rain, then yesterday would have been just the day for you!

It was wet. Wet and windy. Wet, windy and cold. But ... no golf ball-sized hail stones battered us. We weren't sucked off the peaks by mini-tornadoes. Death-by-lightning was never more than a remote possibility. Black ice eluded us. Sun burn wasn't a problem. Yes folks - in many ways, the weather was actually _kind _to us! 

Several of our formerly keen fellow forum riders seemed mysteriously less keen to join us on the day. Perhaps risking hypothermia has lost its mass appeal?

In the end, the rider list consisted of only me, Steve H, colly, Pennine Paul, Ajay and his mate Peter. We waited around for about 20 minutes at Spring Wood in case anybody else arrived late, but in the end the truth became clear - madness was in short supply and we six had cornered the market!

My route took us almost to Ribchester before we meandered back to Hurst Green and past the impressive-looking Stonyhurst College. I commented on how much the fees probably are - well, take a look folks - yes, there are definitely some wealthy Catholics about! (Annual boarding fees per pupil for years 6-9: £25,659 )

We climbed up to Longridge Fell and proceeded west along one side of it before we had to climb over the ridge. Pennine Paul and I brought up the rear. (This was to become a feature of the ride later on.)

At this point, we had a difference of opinion as to which way to go. I followed my GPS and proceeded along the advertised route westwards along the northern flank of the ridge, and Pennine Paul followed me. It turned out that the other 4 riders were not close behind us to notice which way we had gone, and Steve H was not looking at his GPS screen! They descended Jeffrey Hill and waited for us. Paul and I stuck to the planned route, descended to the road below and waited for the others. After a couple of phone calls, we decided that the easiest thing to do was to continue riding and meet up on Beacon Fell.

I made a silly mistake. My GPS sometimes takes a few seconds to orientate its display properly when the bicycle is turned. I let Paul get 100 yards ahead of me and then I realised we were heading away from the planned route. He couldn't hear me shouting so I decided to wait for him to come back to look for me. A couple of minutes later, he turned round and we headed back in the other direction.

All that faffing about and the fact that we were the slowest of the 6 riders meant that we took ages to catch up with our 4 companions on Beacon Fell. If they had known how far behind we were, they could have had hot drinks while they waited. Instead, they stood and shivered!

We got back together and headed for Oakenclough.

Paul was beginning to look like an extra from a horror B-movie. His eyes were bloodshot and even his eyelids were going red. He was having a bad day. We were spread out all over the road and the heavy showers were continuous. Fun, fun, fun!

And then Paul cracked completely. One minute, he was about 50 yards behind me, the next I couldn't see him. I went back and found him round a bend, crawling up the hill. It seemed like the dreaded 'bonk'. We'd been going about 2.5 hours, so that would be about right. He said that he hadn't eaten much before coming out ...

Steve came to the rescue with a gel. It was enough to get Paul moving again and we set off for the cafe stop. Paul and I dropped behind again, but eventually we made it to Scorton.

When we got to The Barn, we found the rest of the lads sitting at a table round the side, beside the cafe. It would have been very pleasant sitting out there in the fresh air in the sunshine, but it was chilly sat there yesterday. We had a roof over our heads but no walls to keep out the wind and drizzle. We would have gone indoors, but we wanted to keep an eye on our bikes.

The food and drink perked us up no end but eventually, it was time to saddle up and move on.

Common sense prevailed. The time was getting on, the bad weather was continuing ... We decided to skip the climbs of Jubilee Tower and Waddington Fell and cut a few miles out of the total distance.

We retraced our wheeltracks back up the hill to where we turned off for Scorton and headed round below the north side of the big fells through Yates and Marshaw. We tackled the Trough of Bowland (as planned), then headed south from Dunsop Bridge through Whitewell, turned left up the old Roman Road to Cow Ark, then descended through Bashall Eaves to return to the original route through Mitton and back to Whalley.

Yes, the ride was a bit of a washout. Yes, it was one of those that you looked forward to getting to the end of. Yes, it was hard work. But ... it was good exercise with nice people and much better than sitting at home watching TV, or looking out of the window and thinking how depressing the weather was! 

I clocked 101.5 kms (63 miles) with Paul. The others took a shortcut so they would have done a few kms less than that.





_*Wet enough for you?*_

We will be doing this ride again folks, probably in July but we are going to make sure it is sunny next time! We'll have a spread of dates to choose from and only confirm the ride the evening before if the forecast is good. That route deserves to be relished on a warm, sunny day, not just survived, as was the case yesterday!


----------



## Ajay (3 Jun 2011)

Well summer returned, for a day at least, and the 100 mile views from the Lakeland fells to north Wales were back as I sneaked out for a couple of hours after work on my local section of the route, what a stunner!!
Any proposed dates for a rerun? I'm looking at mid July for a free weekend at the mo.
Off to France next Friday to do a channel to med route, wish me luck;-)


----------



## colly (3 Jun 2011)

Good luck Ajay !!


----------



## moxey (4 Jun 2011)

It's about time there was another forum ride, and hopefully i'll be able to make it this time


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2011)

Yes, have a nice time in France Ajay!

The middle weekend in July is pencilled in for Fiona N's Yorkshire Dales 200. We could perhaps do the full Bowland route rerun on July 24th?

That's a long way off though. I'm busy the next two weekends but am free on the 25th/26th June so we could do a different ride that weekend if anyone is up for one? I've got a spectacularly great route in mind. More details later ...


----------



## Garz (4 Jun 2011)

Ooh excited about the:



> I've got a spectacularly great route in mind


----------



## HillSpecial (10 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> _Oh do try and keep up potsy!_ That's why we are going to check out _The Barn_ instead, just across the road.
> 
> I've just been looking at their website and I'm going to email them nearer the day to check that _they_ would be happy to receive about a dozen sweaty cyclists at around 2 pm on a Sunday!
> 
> They have a rather expensive carvery (by my impecunious standards!) but there is also a coffee shop which is what I would prefer to go in. There's no reason why we couldn't split into two lunch groups if some want a big meaty treat (_Oo, er, missus!_ ) while others just fancy coffee, sandwich and cake.



Hi Colin,

the Priory still {July 2012} say that they Welcome Cyclists. Many more bikes can be found at the barn these days - and the barn does really good ice creams too !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2011)

HillSpecial said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> the Priory still {July 2012} say that they Welcome Cyclists. Many more bikes can be found at the barn these days - and the barn does really good ice creams too !


July *2012* - do you ride some kind of time machine? 

It was June when we called in at _The Barn_ so, being Britain, it was too cold for ice cream!


----------



## dodgy (28 Feb 2012)

Has the Priory sorted itself out yet? Scorton is a very strategic spot for my regular ride from home to Grasmere that I do from time to time. Doing it again on Sunday and I usually pass Scorton at 11ish and it's at 52 miles in for me, so that's when I'd usually stop.

Perhaps the Barn over the road is now the best place, or do I avoid Scorton alltogether?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

I don't know about the Priory but we got on okay at the Barn. I liked us being able to sit outside (under cover) and keep an eye on our bikes since I've heard that there have been several bike thefts at Scorton.


----------



## dodgy (28 Feb 2012)

Cheers Colin, the Internet is awash with some pretty strong feelings against the Priory. The CTC even had to close a thread due to potential legal problems!

Anyway, I like the sound of the external covered aread and for that reason I'm out.

Geddit?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

dodgy said:


> Cheers Colin, the Internet is awash with some pretty strong feelings against the Priory. The CTC even had to close a thread due to potential legal problems!
> 
> *Anyway, I like the sound of the external covered aread and for that reason I'm out.*
> 
> Geddit?


I do!

You can just see the outdoor seating area in this Streetview picture. It's got hanging baskets with purple flowers at the front of it.

PS I just took a closer look ... someone has parked their bike there where they can watch over it!


----------



## dodgy (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks again, pretty little village, lots of cyclists around the Priory area in the Streetview, too!

Will let you know how I get on.

PS - What's the Barns speciality (drinks, cakes or food) in your opinion?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

dodgy said:


> PS - What's the Barns speciality (drinks, cakes or food) in your opinion?


I've only been there the once (see earlier in this thread), and my main memories are not of the food and drink, but that the weather was grim, and Pennine-Paul developed bloodshot 'devil-eyes' and bonked before we got to Scorton! 

I think there was a good selection at the cafe - sandwiches, soup, baked potatoes, beans on toast, cake, the usual cyclists' favourites ...


----------

